

Measurement of the neutrino velocity with the OPERA detector in the CNGS beam - alexwg
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1109.4897v1

======
Sniffnoy
When linking to arXiv, please link to the abstract rather than directly to the
PDF.

------
CoffeeDregs
[meta]

Ohmigosh, but I'm anxiously awaiting comments from learned physics folks. The
paper, which is above my head, seems to do a nice job of laying out the
mechanisms, methodologies and results, but:

    
    
        * Has the team squeezed out the uncertainty?  
        * Is the result meaningful to regular folks?  If so, what is the meaning?

